# So, a question.



## Mandyrae (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a gold wall in my living room and a red wall in my bedroom. I love it. 

The problem is I hate my carpet, and I'm just in an apartment, so I can't 
"rip it up" and replace it. 

What sort of throw rug should I use for my living room? 
Would it be silly to use something Red in my living room?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Putting a throw rug over carpet is a good way to liven up
the area, if you can't rip up the rug. 
It would only be silly to
add an area rug with red in it -- if it didn't tie in with the rest 
of the colors in the room.

If you post a pic of the area, maybe we can give you some ideas 
about area rug size etc...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just remember that in interior design a little red goes a long way. You could put down a red rug in the gold walled living room I suppose but you may grow tired of it quickly.

Something with a red to match what you have in it would work. They also sell custom dye kits where you can take a neutral remnant and add what color and pattern you want to it with through stencils and things.


----------



## homestoreonline (Sep 19, 2013)

Mandyrae said:


> I have a gold wall in my living room and a red wall in my bedroom. I love it.
> 
> The problem is I hate my carpet, and I'm just in an apartment, so I can't
> "rip it up" and replace it.
> ...


If you are hate your carpet and you can not replace it then you can repaint your carpet with your favorite color.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

I seriously doubt her landlord would allow her to paint the carpet... If it was me I would be pissed. 
Area rugs are a good option, as well as incorporating the color through lamps, throw pillows, slipcovers, throw blankets, paintings, things like that. Red and gold make a good color palette, and also mix well with shades of brown.


----------

